# james 843 build topic's



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

I will post pic and updates on all my bikes there is no need in me doing a topic 4 every bike right now i am focusing on my 16" pixie2 painted by spock
color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake

































most all the parts 4 this bike has came off lil and want to say thanks to everyone


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

forks & chain guard painted by spock :biggrin: 

got the forks from PASSIONATE63


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

got the crank from Frankie (PedaLScraperZ)










and the sprocket from d twist


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

and the rims from 95rangeron14z


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

lesstime got some parts 4 me two new handlebars new tires and new lowrider head badge
and new fenders


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 25 2011, 10:39 PM~19699953
> *I will post pic and updates on all my bikes ther is no need in me doing a topic 4 every bike right now i am focusing on my 16" pixie2 painted by spock
> color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake
> 
> ...


 :0   
LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 26 2011, 05:04 AM~19700908
> *:0
> LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> *



thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## isue1 (Oct 25, 2010)

nice bro im diggin that color :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 26 2011, 12:39 AM~19699953
> *I will post pic and updates on all my bikes there is no need in me doing a topic 4 every bike right now i am focusing on my 16" pixie2 painted by spock
> color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake
> 
> ...


looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

firme


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

looks like the start of something good here.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like that color green bro. Looking forward to pics of it all together


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 25 2011, 11:39 PM~19699953
> *I will post pic and updates on all my bikes there is no need in me doing a topic 4 every bike right now i am focusing on my 16" pixie2 painted by spock
> color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake
> 
> ...


dats a badd-ass color


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

THANKS 4 ALL THE NICE FEED BACK FROM EVERY ONE


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered ma new seat and grips and SISSY BAR END CAPS SET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE BUILD UP... I LIKE THE COLOR OF YOUR BIKE.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 25 2011, 11:39 PM~19699953
> *I will post pic and updates on all my bikes there is no need in me doing a topic 4 every bike right now i am focusing on my 16" pixie2 painted by spock
> color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake
> 
> ...


the paint turned out good to bad the guy that painted it is a dick.........sup spock :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 26 2011, 03:18 PM~19704261
> *the paint turned out good to bad the guy that painted it is a dick.........sup spock :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    FUCK YOU !!!!









































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks hope to have some more pic of it soon i need a goose neck that will fit in the fork tub and a few more things to send to paint


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 26 2011, 04:29 PM~19704858
> *thanks hope to have some more pic of it soon i need a goose neck that will fit in the fork tub and a few more things to send to paint*


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 03:40 PM~19704973
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: just have to get the stuff in my hand and get the $$$ then off to you


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 26 2011, 01:43 PM~19703990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


marsh mellows :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 26 2011, 04:53 PM~19705084
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  just have to get the stuff in my hand and get the $$$ then off to you
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: still have some paint left too :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bout time you made a topic worth looking at lol j/k bro looking sic


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 26 2011, 11:28 PM~19710012
> *bout time you made a topic worth looking at lol j/k bro  looking sic
> *



lol haha you so funny


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i know i show have my one tv show hahahah


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 12:07 AM~19710284
> *i know i show have my one tv show hahahah
> *



now that is funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good james can't wait to see complete!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

me to i wish the fedex man would hurry up lol


----------



## 1bad91 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking good James


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1bad91_@Jan 28 2011, 12:58 AM~19720098
> *Looking good James
> *


THANKS


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 03:33 AM~19720234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

still wating on the seat and the new grips ans sissybar ends


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 05:05 PM~19724430
> *still wating on the seat and the new grips ans sissybar ends
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i need a schwinn style 16" pedals!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 06:05 PM~19724430
> *still wating on the seat and the new grips ans sissybar ends
> 
> 
> ...


nice brother  

I guess that crank fit for you


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

yea thanks hope some time this i can send all my parts out to get show chrome you know some one on the east cost that is good and cheep lol i know it is hard to fint good and cheep but i am on a budget


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 07:53 PM~19725072
> *yea thanks hope some time this i can send all my parts out to get show chrome you know some one on the east cost that is good and cheep lol i know it is hard to fint good and cheep but i am on a budget
> *


So far these guys have been doing good by me and there prices are very good.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463986

Tell them I recommended you to them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 04:05 PM~19724430
> *still wating on the seat and the new grips ans sissybar ends*
> 
> *
> ...


looking good. gld to see that fork serving good perpus


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 28 2011, 07:00 PM~19725549
> *looking good. gld to see that fork serving  good popus
> *




yeah they work good. Do you know what they came off of? When i got them i wanted to put them on my 12" but they were to big. They are longer than a 16" but worked perfect on it. Thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 08:17 PM~19725689
> *yeah they work good.  Do you know what they came off of?  When i got them i wanted to put them on my 12" but they were to big.  They are longer than a 16" but worked perfect on it. Thanks
> *


They where either off a 24in or a 20in stingray deluxe


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 07:46 PM~19725887
> *They where either off a 24in or a 20in stingray deluxe
> *


cool thanks....wish the bike was alittle lower in the front. I think that if I had a set of 16" cut like that then the tire and fender wouldn't fit. I might put a springer fork on it but really like the mautofied forks


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 04:05 PM~19724430
> *still wating on the seat and the new grips ans sissybar ends
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 04:05 PM~19724430
> *still wating on the seat and the new grips ans sissybar ends
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 08:50 PM~19725927
> *cool thanks....wish the bike was alittle lower in the front. I think that if I had a set of 16" cut like that then the tire and fender wouldn't fit. I might put a springer fork on it but really like the mautofied forks
> *


I got a few forks laying around let me see what I come up wit


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

COOL THANKS


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

looks good man, id keep the forks, they are different and the look good.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 28 2011, 08:00 PM~19725549
> *looking good. gld to see that fork serving  good  popus
> *












:dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 03:05 PM~19724430
> *still wating on the seat and the new grips ans sissybar ends
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 29 2011, 12:29 AM~19727814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 28 2011, 10:29 PM~19727814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 28 2011, 11:29 PM~19727814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you know i cant spell that shit.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 07:53 PM~19725072
> *yea thanks hope some time this i can send all my parts out to get show chrome you know some one on the east cost that is good and cheep lol i know it is hard to fint good and cheep but i am on a budget
> *


We all are, Bro. Some do better than others, but we still have bills.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

updates soon???? any other bikes???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 30 2011, 02:30 PM~19737902
> *updates soon???? any other bikes???
> *



yep will post up soon


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

my lil man was not happy he can nor ride it i need pedals and air in the tires


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 01:42 AM~19743462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good brotha


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 01:09 AM~19743577
> *Looking good brotha
> *


thanks think i am going to do a 16"trike 4 him he wonts to ride this 1 so bad but i am scared he will fuck up the paint by droping it or somthing :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 02:14 AM~19743598
> *thanks think i am going to do a 16"trike 4 him he wonts to ride this 1 so bad but i am scared he will fuck up the paint by droping it or somthing  :happysad:
> *


hey let him ride it :biggrin: i can fix it if he drops it :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 31 2011, 08:49 AM~19744480
> *hey let him ride it  :biggrin:  i can fix it if he drops it  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know we have ben down that rode before


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

small update i got my white sissy bar end caps in the mail to day



















still wating on the white sead and grips and i have ben working on a continental kit


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 12:42 AM~19743462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how i felt when i found out both back tires wer flat and i couldent ride my trike at the phx show. we had to fix them with new ones cause its not good to have flats on a show ride. pluss i heddent ridden one my lowrider bikes in years.lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

going to build my son 1 thinking it will be a trike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 02:42 AM~19743462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so if he's chillen on the bike, that must be you playing mario huh?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

yea the wife got a wii and i cant stop we have a x box and plated it like 3 times no games i like and the Kinect system 4 it dont work that good wit me in a wheelchair lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 2 2011, 04:42 PM~19768232
> *yea the wife got a wii and i cant stop we have a x box and plated it like 3 times no games i like and the Kinect system 4 it  dont work that good wit me in a wheelchair lol
> *


yea i dig the wii I just got netflix through it from my wireless router, all the movies you want 10 bucks a month hooked to the wii and the bigscreen. I wish I woulda known bout this earlier, lol. I cancelled all my movie channels on cable and saving like 100 bucks a month on cable bill. If you and the fam are movie buffs look into it bro, theres a grip load of kid flicks to for the youngin


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

yea i got it i save a lot we use to go to the red box and we save on gase alone


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 01:24 PM~19768086
> *so if he's chillen on the bike, that must be you playing mario huh?
> 
> 
> *


That's what I was thinkin....


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i am looking 4 a trike kit non hoallow hub need the 1 that takes a front and back wheel will be cut so not relly concern with the crom or paint


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

got my new seat and grips today


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

got the pixie in 4 my sons trike build as well









time to strip it get rid of some parts i wont need and find a trike kit!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

is this yours?
:uh:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 10:06 PM~19783258
> *is this yours?
> :uh:
> 
> ...



nope it is my wife's :biggrin: going to bady and paint soon


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 10:06 PM~19783258
> *is this yours?
> :uh:
> 
> ...



just wait until you see the rest of the pics :wow: will you dont need pic lol :cheesy: thanks lesstime


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 3 2011, 04:36 PM~19778803
> *got the pixie in 4 my sons trike build as well
> 
> 
> ...


are all trike kits universal? I got one for a 20 inch if your interested.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 4 2011, 06:40 AM~19785532
> *are all trike kits universal? I got one for a 20 inch if your interested.
> *


can you send me a few pic of it thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 12:06 PM~19787617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat u need


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 12:06 PM~19787617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is the    for?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cuz i want to redo that nazty tanks but dont want to deal with the mess

as you can see i got cup in the head tube and i fixed the drop out so you can put a wheel on it 
i was going to try and send it out today but i ant to make a tab for the costerbrake arm


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what you think of these???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

o cool good thiking tab for the costerbrake arm 
and thanks 4 fixing it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 4 2011, 12:54 PM~19788019
> *o cool  good thiking  tab for the costerbrake arm
> and thanks 4 fixing it
> *


 :biggrin: 
anytime bro


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 12:54 PM~19788016
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cool i am looking 4 to of the co2 big tanks the 68ci


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 12:06 PM~19787617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some of the parts 4 this bike will not be useing the pedels looking 4 some twisted 1s








[/


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 5 2011, 03:37 PM~19795847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks badass :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 5 2011, 04:37 PM~19795847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where's all the snow and ice?????????? it melted already???


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 4 2011, 03:02 PM~19788081
> *cool i am looking 4 to of the co2 big tanks the 68ci
> 
> 
> ...


I have a cool looking old air bottle you might wanna use on your trike. the bad thing is it stands about 2 1/2, 3 feet tall. I was going to use it as a oil reservoir on my car set up on a pump with no tank but am using a liftgate instead.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 5 2011, 06:32 PM~19797011
> *where's all the snow and ice?????????? it melted already???
> *


yeah now it is all mud


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 06:23 PM~19796964
> *That shit looks badass :drama:
> *


thanks spock


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 5 2011, 07:27 PM~19797328
> *I have a cool looking old air bottle you might wanna use on your trike. the bad thing is it stands about 2 1/2, 3 feet tall. I was going to use it as a oil reservoir on my car set up on a pump with no tank but am using a liftgate instead.
> *


cool does any one know how much psi is in a oxygen tank?like this ?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 6 2011, 06:36 AM~19799705
> *cool does any one know how much psi is in a oxygen tank?like this ?
> 
> 
> ...


it should read right on the label :dunno:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

should be about 3000 psi but deff. read the klabel, cause the bottle might store at 3000 psi but outlet at around 800 psi or lessafter its regulator


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2011, 01:44 PM~19802174
> *should be about 3000 psi but deff. read the klabel, cause the bottle might store at 3000 psi but outlet at around 800 psi or lessafter its regulator
> *


cool thanks i wont to put a air horn on my wheelchair lol i found this pic last nite i need to call my dr lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

found thes forks going to put them on the trike i will be doing 4 my son got a trike kit on the way also and got 2 rims and 2 on the way now just have figure out if i am going to paint it or powder coat it


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i will be using the wheels off this bike and have 2 more coming


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 7 2011, 03:15 AM~19806768
> *i will be using the wheels off this bike and have 2 more coming
> 
> 
> ...


Sikk wheels been lookn. For sum but no luck :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 7 2011, 06:06 AM~19806939
> *Sikk wheels been lookn. For sum but no luck  :happysad:
> *


yea me to i got this bike from lesstime :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 7 2011, 11:12 AM~19808506
> *yea me to i got this bike from lesstime  :biggrin:
> *


How much do those rims go for


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 7 2011, 04:42 PM~19810584
> *How much do those rims go for
> *


i had some for sale 3 weeks ago :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 03:55 PM~19810711
> *i had some for sale 3 weeks ago  :happysad:
> *


yea you sold them to lesstime and i am geting them from him


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 7 2011, 03:42 PM~19810584
> *How much do those rims go for
> *


that bike in the pic goes for a $100 you can get the bike and getthe rims off and part out the reast


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 7 2011, 05:49 PM~19811110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: yup they in idaho now too.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 05:01 PM~19811206
> *:happysad:  yup they in idaho now too.
> *


i hope thay will be on thay way to Georgia soon! :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 2 2011, 06:43 AM~19765073
> *going to build my son 1 thinking it will be a trike
> 
> 
> ...


i got the trike axle on the way


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks good just paint it to match the bike and it will set the chrome off of the kit.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 9 2011, 07:31 AM~19825645
> *Looks good just paint it to match the bike and it will set the chrome off of the kit.
> *


it sucks that i have to cut the chrome top to the trike kit


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 9 2011, 08:49 AM~19825507
> *i got the trike axle on the way
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i got this to nite reiiy did not have the $ but 4 $50 i could not pass it up dont know what i am going to do wit it wet but it will come to me got to get my sons bike together 1st 


























the old man i got it from just put som mud grip tires on the back lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 12 2011, 11:11 PM~19855419
> *i got this to nite reiiy did not have the $ but 4 $50 i could not pass it up dont know what i am going to do wit it wet but it  will come to me got to get my sons bike together 1st
> 
> 
> ...


Time to take dat bitch offloading!!!!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 05:07 PM~19859814
> *Time to take dat bitch offloading!!!!
> *


man i cant what to get it home my wife went by and paid 4 it but was in the car so it would not fit so she is going to get it wensday as soon as i get it home that bis ass seat is off that bitch and them tires


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

just shipped your package should get it in 3 days


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 12 2011, 10:11 PM~19855419
> *i got this to nite reiiy did not have the $ but 4 $50 i could not pass it up dont know what i am going to do wit it wet but it  will come to me got to get my sons bike together 1st
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Feb 14 2011, 12:24 PM~19867213
> *Looks good bro.
> *


thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 9 2011, 06:49 AM~19825507
> *i got the trike axle on the way
> 
> 
> ...


got my trik kit in today thanks Classic - Landau now i need to get the $ to ranger14z 4 the top pice :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

got bored and could not help myself had to do a quick mock up lol 
what you think


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 14 2011, 06:47 PM~19869713
> *got bored and could not help myself had to do a quick mock up lol
> what you think
> 
> ...


:wow: I need to put some flake in dat :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 07:50 PM~19869754
> *:wow: I need to put some flake in dat :wow:
> *


like the lil dude in the video says your flake sucks bish ahahahah j/k


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 06:54 PM~19869794
> *like the lil dude in the video says your flake sucks bish ahahahah j/k
> *


:uh: fucker :twak: :twak:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 08:06 PM~19869915
> *:uh: fucker :twak: :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 05:50 PM~19869754
> *:wow: I need to put some flake in dat :wow:
> *


send me a price on the wheela the frame trike kit chainguard no froks i might mod the fram some not wonting to do candy cous it will be somthing my son rids a litle so it might need a tuch up hear and ther


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 14 2011, 07:37 PM~19870192
> *send me a price on the wheela the frame trike kit chainguard no froks i might mod the fram some not wonting to do candy cous it will be somthing my son rids a litle so it might need a tuch up hear and ther
> *


Let me get out da adding machine.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 07:05 PM~19870476
> *Let me get out da adding machine.
> *


cool 
+++-----= humm


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 5 2011, 02:37 PM~19795847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike will be 4 sale after march 13th will ship i do have a continental kit on the way 4 the bike and i have the 3rd wheel to match

make offer


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

wife went and got my new trike to day i did not to get to work on it to day but did find a new ues 4 the old reflector bracket lol


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

what size r the ri,s on ur trike


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

*rims


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 17 2011, 12:02 AM~19890380
> *what size r the ri,s on ur trike
> *


on the white 1 is 26" the 1 i am doing 4 my son is 16"


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

what you all think 12" or 16 " if i go wit a 12" it will get a w/w tire


sorry about the shitty pics


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 14 2011, 05:47 PM~19869713
> *got bored and could not help myself had to do a quick mock up lol
> what you think
> 
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 17 2011, 11:26 PM~19899326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm sick rim 
these wud look sick on my orange crushh


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 18 2011, 12:34 AM~19899720
> *damm sick rim
> these wud look sick on my orange crushh
> 
> ...



thanks that is a nice bike


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

SENT THE WIFE TO GET SOME W/W TIRES FOR THE TRIKE AND I TOLD HER TO GET 26" WEN I WENT TO PUT THEM ON THAY WER 24"  AND THE MAN AT THE BIKE SHOP DOES NOT HAVE ANY


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

did u get ur package yet??


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 18 2011, 05:45 PM~19904269
> *did u get ur package yet??
> *


yea thanks homie


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

what i have so far my sons pixie trike build
the fram i will be using
























the forks
















and the trike kit 
















and the wheels i have 4 of them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 18 2011, 02:35 PM~19902988
> *    SENT THE WIFE TO GET SOME W/W TIRES FOR THE TRIKE AND I TOLD HER TO GET 26" WEN I WENT TO PUT THEM ON THAY WER 24"   AND THE MAN AT THE BIKE SHOP DOES NOT HAVE ANY
> *


i hate when that happens. or when the so called bike shop owner claims he knows his everything about bikes but cant name the bike you bring in.

:rofl:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Got the rest of my stuff today. Thanks James!! Your the man. You practically built my bike for me with all your parts. :biggrin: Here is that bottle I was talking to you about. It's smaller than I originally thought it was. Let me know if it would work for you.  Trikes looking good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 19 2011, 12:40 PM~19910095
> *Got the rest of my stuff today. Thanks James!! Your the man. You practically built my bike for me with all your parts.  :biggrin: Here is that bottle I was talking to you about. It's smaller than I originally thought it was. Let me know if it would work for you.   Trikes looking good man.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


yea it might pm me a price and thanks on the complements on the trike i am likeing it to :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 19 2011, 05:12 PM~19911780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp-ig-Uz-aA


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 19 2011, 07:15 PM~19912244
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp-ig-Uz-aA
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 19 2011, 08:25 PM~19912327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

James: post offices are closed today, I have to wait till tomorrow to get that item out to you buddy.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

it is cool


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

:wow: :wow: got my sissy bar clamps in to da the last part i needed 4 the green pixie :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Feb 21 2011, 09:28 PM~19927820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look like we got us a painter in da making! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: looking good brotha


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 09:57 PM~19929022
> *look like we got us a painter in da making!  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: looking good brotha
> *


lol no just wating until hi have time to sent them to you weting on my plaque to get hear to have to paint it to


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 21 2011, 11:13 PM~19929221
> *lol no just wating until hi have time to sent them to you weting on my plaque to get hear to have to paint it to
> *


man that pixie looking really good actually fucking badass :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 10:15 PM~19929250
> *man that pixie looking really good actually fucking badass  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin: i like it took some time to get my parts togethet but it is comming


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 21 2011, 11:24 PM~19929377
> *thanks  :biggrin:  i like it took some time to get my parts togethet but it is comming
> *


Glad I was part of it :h5:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 11:04 PM~19929830
> *Glad I was part of it :h5:
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i cant what to get back on the 16"pixie trike 4 my son


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

as promised your item went out today bro

0310 2640 0000 4230 1134

usps tracking #

expected delivery of: 24 February


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2011, 04:41 PM~19934831
> *as promised your item went out today bro
> 
> 0310 2640 0000 4230 1134
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 22 2011, 07:55 PM~19935415
> *thanks homie
> *


fo show


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## chap1n (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 23 2011, 02:21 AM~19938906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bike looks bad ass homie


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Feb 23 2011, 05:18 PM~19943614
> *Bike looks bad ass homie
> *


thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

som pic of the kids on my new trike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

just got an email from the postal service, said your item was delivered. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 24 2011, 05:18 PM~19952745
> *just got an email from the postal service, said your item was delivered. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YEA THANKS HOMIE


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

must have got your box


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 25 2011, 03:02 PM~19960265
> *must have got your box
> *


yep thanks going to leav feed back now


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh cool thanks you get both of them???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 25 2011, 03:34 PM~19960461
> *oh cool thanks  you get both of them???
> *


yes :biggrin: thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok cool just wanted to make sure


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

little bored stuck in the bed all day so i worked on my mount 4 my plaque going on the continental kit :biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

had to see what it would look like


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 26 2011, 06:07 PM~19967823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 3 2011, 05:35 PM~20009213
> *Nice!
> *


thanks i got 4 matching red wheels now!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 3 2011, 06:33 PM~20009616
> *thanks i got 4 matching red wheels now! :biggrin:
> *





























i need some white walls


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

the seat for my son's trike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

text me let me know whats up


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

16" china frame picked up cheap gonna use this instead of the pixie on my sons build


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 23 2011, 03:01 PM~20162301
> *16" china frame picked up cheap gonna use this instead of the pixie on my sons build
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 23 2011, 03:01 PM~20162301
> *16" china frame picked up cheap gonna use this instead of the pixie on my sons build
> 
> 
> ...


and it is going to be a 2 wheeler instead of a trike for now got sme parts on the way 4 it so hope to have some updates on it soon it is just going to be a cheep rider 4 my son somthing he can ride and show a little.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

just some pic of my bike and the bike i am doing 4 my son


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

some parts for my sons bike thanks to lesstime all was got good prices and ships fast


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 4 2011, 06:00 PM~20257732
> *just some pic of my bike and the bike i am doing 4 my son
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lovin da look on da red bike! :h5:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2011, 07:47 PM~20286617
> *I'm lovin da look on da red bike! :h5:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i got my lil tiger in to day from lesstime 









and some pic of some of the parts i have ben picking up as i can


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 3 2011, 12:29 PM~20475107
> *i got my lil tiger in to day from lesstime
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 3 2011, 10:29 AM~20475107
> *i got my lil tiger in to day from lesstime
> 
> 
> ...


did you get my pm


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:49 PM~20476045
> *did you get my pm
> *


yes thanks homie


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

got back to work on my sons bike wating on some more parts


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

Custom license plate bracket i made 4 my sons bike


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good Brah.
Your son must be pretty excited


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

yes he is he has ben helping on it he will get it on his b day july 20th so he has 19 more days


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

just added new headlight, mirrors and a steering wheel!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

just ordered some training wheels 4 my son's bike not the coolest ones but will work


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

heres the sprocket that you wanted let me know what you think and i think this one will be able to be used unlike others


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

lesstime said:


> heres the sprocket that you wanted let me know what you think and i think this one will be able to be used unlike others


damn thanks yea it looks a lot stronger so my kids can ride it


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

JAMES843 said:


>


i like that shit bro clean and simple:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> i like that shit bro clean and simple:thumbsup:


thanks homie i want to mod it later after he gets riding it out his system


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aye bro your braces and spocket should be there thursday or friday in time for your show


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

james 
ups tracking number 
1z8458260367314746


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks homie


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

looks good man, i like the designs on the tank.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks lesstime hooked it up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## lowbike1 (Oct 23, 2007)

I love the patterns, so simple, but they look really good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lowbike1 said:


> I love the patterns, so simple, but they look really good


thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

lowbike1 said:


> I love the patterns, so simple, but they look really good


thanks lesstime did a good job!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice frame


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks homie


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

my new seat


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

new handlebars on the way


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

new seat and grips came in today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


>


 This bitch looks bad :h5:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks i want to put a tank in it and some paterns and get the wheels and frame repainted becous the wheels color is not tha same as the frame


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> thanks i want to put a tank in it and some paterns and get the wheels and frame repainted becous the wheels color is not tha same as the frame


i think it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> i think it looks good :thumbsup:


thanks i need to get my 26" together them a bike 4 my dauthter so she will gat off my back


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i got my frame today now just need all my parts to get here


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

glad it got there ok  put the rear fender on


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

can't


----------



## 1bad91 (Apr 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

started a little display for my son's bike i got the botton dun just havt to cover the top thinkin of doing button tuck (tufted) on the top


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

JAMES843 said:


> started a little display for my son's bike i got the botton dun just havt to cover the top thinkin of doing button tuck (tufted) on the top


very clean. i love those wheels!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

PINK86REGAL said:


> very clean. i love those wheels!


thanks I will be change the wheels soon i hope


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> started a little display for my son's bike i got the botton dun just havt to cover the top thinkin of doing button tuck (tufted) on the top


PINCHE james this bitch looking really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dont do it bro they look good on there


JAMES843 said:


> thanks I will be change the wheels soon i hope


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> dont do it bro they look good on there


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

heading out to a little show today


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> PINCHE james this bitch looking really good! :thumbsup:



thanks homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> heading out to a little show today


MAN THIS LIL BITCH IS BAD!!!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> MAN THIS LIL BITCH IS BAD!!!


THANKS I RELLY WANT TO MAKE IT A TRIKE SOON


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

THE LITTLE SHOW WAS NOT SO LITTLE 200+


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

JAMES843 said:


>


bad ass bike


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats man


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


>


Sweet :h5:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok so i know a lot of you like the wheels on my sons bike but i an looking at some new ones what ones you all think 
a 16" 52 Spoke or a 16" Fan 72 Spoke ?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

I picked this up today hope to have my other one soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats nice and yes you will have it soon once again sorry been on the look for the box i just dont want to make abox out of 3 boxs


JAMES843 said:


> I picked this up today hope to have my other one soon


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

a little better pic


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just picked this up today


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

my daughter new bike just a start doing it how she wants to do it


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

trying to make up my mind if i want to keep it or sale it


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i got my pixie back today


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

JAMES843 said:


>


clean


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

the start to my sons system


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sick bike bro


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

furby714 said:


> Sick bike bro


thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

should i ues this green vinyl or get some white vinyl?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

JAMES843 said:


> should i ues this green vinyl or get some white vinyl?


BOHT!!!.;....GREEN ON THE SIDES WHIT ON THE TOP


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

I got this as a start to my daughters bike


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

my daughters bike so far still wating on the 20" forks and pedles and new chrome fenders


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats clean james


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

lesstime said:


> thats clean james



thanks lesstime


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

A look in side Looks a little messy now but I will get cleaned up whenever I take everything out to wrap the box witch i hope is this week!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i don't know how many people look at my thread but i need some help on my daughters bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> i don't know how many people look at my thread but i need some help on my daughters bike





the top 2 holes on the fork are too close together. people always say you can just use a 26" steering tube, but personally, i dont know what the hell they're talking about. even if you get a longer steering tube, that doesnt change the geometry of the fork holes. 
only way i have ever gotten it to work was to use a complete 26 inch fork. but then, the front wheel is waaaaaay out in front of the bike. some might hate it, some might like it. kind of an old-school 60's chopper look to it. 
in your case, i would recommend making a new crown. leave the fork on the bike, but just remove the crown. leave the spring and bolt on the neck ring also.
swivel the fork at the bolt on the bottom of the t-tube, this will allow you to "pitch" the frame at the angle that works best for you. 
a few simple measurements, a drill bit and a strip of aluminum...........make a custom crown that works for your application.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I used 20 forks on my daughters bike works great and yes I used a longer t tube..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

She rides it with no problem..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> I used 20 forks on my daughters bike works great and yes I used a longer t tube..


that pic has a smaller neck tube. the schwinn one is like 6.5 or 7 inches long, if i remember right


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a set of 26" forks i did not like it so i put 20 on it and i have the longer t-tub in it i will try the custom crown thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

JAMES843 said:


> I had a set of 26" forks i did not like it so i put 20 on it and i have the longer t-tub in it i will try the custom crown thanks


u might want to try trimming the head tube at the top and bottom and also bend the neckring to a 9o degree angle then flip it up side down so it points downward.... just my two cents


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JAMES843 said:


> I had a set of 26" forks i did not like it so i put 20 on it and i have the longer t-tub in it i will try the custom crown thanks


What brand tires are those?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What brand tires are those?


i will have to look and let you know


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

[h=1]Merry Christmas Everyone![/h]


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

picked up these for the green pixie


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

time to add some air !!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

JAMES843 said:


> i don't know how many people look at my thread but i need some help on my daughters bike


Did u evr fix this problem if u haven't u can flip the ring for the spring bolt upside down it worked on a girl bike I built


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

no not fix i tryed to flip it is worse


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

I was trying to look for a better pic of a bike we have in our club. Homie just has tie bottom half of the fork on his sons bike. Its still rideable. If you have a spare fork maybe you can try it out. Its the red bike at the back


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Were the forks cut and welded or just bent?



JAMES843 said:


> forks & chain guard painted by spock :biggrin:
> 
> got the forks from PASSIONATE63


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/eastcoastlowlife/videos/2177206285828684/


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

NOS prohopper Lowrider Hydraulics Bike Cylinders | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOS prohopper Lowrider Hydraulics Bike Cylinders at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

